# Mauszeiger erstellen PS7



## Dennis-S. (10. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man einen Mauszeiger in Photoshop erstellen kann bzw. das Bild irgendwie einfügen und freistellen kann. So beim Logo von Link gesehen.


----------



## fasty (10. Januar 2003)

möglichkeit 1:

screenshot (druck) >> neues bild >> STRG + V >> zeiger ausschneiden

möglichkeit 2:

pfadwerkzeug


----------



## Dennis-S. (11. Januar 2003)

*Geht net*

Also die Variante mit Photoshop vonwegen selbererstellen bekomm ich net gebacken und beim Screenshot ist es so, das der Mauszeiger nicht mit"fotografiert" wird.


----------



## Sovok (11. Januar 2003)

start->einstellungen->systemsteuerung->maus->zeiger->screenshot

gruss sov


----------



## Dennis-S. (11. Januar 2003)

*Hat sich grad erledigt *

Ich hab nen Plugin gefunden mit dem man in Photoshop *.cur Dateien öffnen und bearbeiten kann.  Trotzdem besten Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## subzero (11. Januar 2003)

Zu dem Tool, hatte letztens auch erst ne anfrage dazu.....


----------



## Dennis-S. (11. Januar 2003)

*Häää*

Also ich hab grad mal Zeit gehabt um mich dran zu setzten aber irgendwas geht da nicht. Wenn ich den Cursor in Ps öffne steht in der Ebenpalette Indiziert und ich kann den nicht wirklich bearbeiten, will den Hintergrund des Cursors ja nur Transparent bekommen und den dann kopieren und in ein anderes Bild einfügen.... Weiß da jemand  Abhilfe?


----------



## Mythos007 (12. Januar 2003)

Ändere den Bild Modus über => "Bild" => "Modus" => "RGB-Farben"


----------



## Dennis-S. (12. Januar 2003)

*Jau...*

Super, besten Dank


----------



## shax (12. August 2003)

*ähm ja*

ich bin eben auf das board hier getossen, ich möchte nämlich auch gerne eigene mauszeiger entwerfen.
wo kann ich denn besagtes plugin runterladen?


----------



## Pudig (12. August 2003)

Hier: Plugin 

(Ich hoffe, ich liege nicht falsch)


----------



## shax (12. August 2003)

dankö schön


----------

